# Can't install Python 2.7



## mormaii2 (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm trying to install Python 2.7 on my Freebsd FreeBSD 32-bit and I can't. Here's some info:

```
[CMD=#]portsnap update[/CMD]
Ports tree is already up to date.
[CMD=#]uname -r[/CMD]
7.1-RELEASE
[CMD=#]cd /usr/ports/lang/python27/[/CMD]
[CMD=#]make[/CMD]
===>  Found saved configuration for python27-2.7.5_1
=> Python-2.7.5.tar.xz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/python.
=> Attempting to fetch [url]ftp://ftp.lv.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/distfiles/python/Python-2.7.5.tar.xz[/url]
Python-2.7.5.tar.xz                           100% of    9 MB  159 kBps 00m00s
===> Fetching all distfiles required by python27-2.7.5_1 for building
===>  Extracting for python27-2.7.5_1
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for python/Python-2.7.5.tar.xz.
===>   python27-2.7.5_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/xz - found
tar: Unrecognized archive format: Inappropriate file type or format
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/python27.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/python27.
```

Any help is highly appreciated.


----------



## fonz (Jul 24, 2013)

First: please note that 7.1-RELEASE is End-of-Life. Please consider upgrading to a supported version of FreeBSD. See https://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=40469#EOL.

Second: `portsnap update` alone does nothing, you'll want to try `portsnap fetch update` (or separately: `portsnap fetch` followed by `portsnap update`).


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 24, 2013)

mormaii2 said:
			
		

> I'm trying to install Python 2.7 on my Freebsd FreeBSD 32-bit and I can't. Here's some info:
> 
> ```
> [CMD=#]portsnap update[/CMD]
> ...



Note that the tar command doesn't know how to decompress an xz(1) archive on FreeBSD 7.x

Support was added in version 2.7.0
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/svn-src-all/2009-April/007802.html.


----------

